# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа за пределами России > Предлагаю работу >  Требуются музыканты на свадьбу в г.Никопо

## Ларисочка

В общем,проблема понятна из названия темы. Дата:26 июНя 2010. Рассмотрим все варианты. Пишите сюда, в личку или стучитесь в скайп lorhen74

----------


## Ларисочка

Вопрос снимается с повестки дня. Спасибо всем откликнувшимся!

----------

